# Hitlers Supercars - 8pm Ch4 26th July



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

A programme looking into the Nazi funded development of the Mercedes Benz and Auto Union Grand Prix and land speed record cars

Lets all join Lewis Hamilton in watching this


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

andy665 said:


> Lets all join Lewis Hamilton in watching this


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

